#ubuntu-s390x 2019-07-17
<tmhoang> Ubuntu masters, is there anyway to boot ubuntu s390x live ?
<tmhoang> I want to reduce/remove a block device from my LVM root group. Not sure if rescue shell is enough (i.e. install LVM, start LVM service, etc.)
<tmhoang> I'm on z/VM
<tmhoang> booting from ISO seems not doable on  z/VM
<tmhoang> either z/VM reader or from zfcp-scsi or DASD, none of which I have in my system
<tmhoang> I mean neither an extra zfcp-scsi nor DASD
#ubuntu-s390x 2019-07-18
<pppingme> tmhoang I don't know any reason you can't do it hot unless there's something I'm not aware of with pv's on z??
<tmhoang> pppingme: booting ISO in z/VM, how would you do that ?
<tmhoang> I think if Ubuntu provides a root image (rather big, agree) where initramfs can chroot later on, that would solve my problem
<tmhoang> http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-s390x/current/images/generic/
<tmhoang> can do that easily with Alpine (because by default installer media is live, aka fullly functional shell) but not sure about using musl-based tools to touch glibc-based LVM. should work I guess.
<tmhoang> finally I had to use Fedora root image because they provide it : https://dl.fedoraproject.org/pub/fedora-secondary/releases/30/Server/s390x/os/images/install.img
#ubuntu-s390x 2019-07-19
<pppingme> tmhoang pvmove /dev/oldevice to move existing data off (of course this assumes you have free space elsewhere), then vgreduce to remove the physical device from the volume group
<pppingme> all can be done live
